# Harvesting Tip



## GanjaGuru (Sep 8, 2005)

Before I cut the buds off my outdoor plants, I give 'em a good shake, and when I cut the buds off I bang the buds lightly against a rock, etc.
Why?
Glad you asked.
Outside, plants are homes to many creatures.  Some bad (spider mites, white fly's, etc); some good (spiders).  This knocks them off the plant since you don't want to bring them inside.
That doesn't get rid of everything.  Along with my scissors and bags, part of my manicuring equip is an empty margerine tub.  It's there to capture and release outside any spiders.  Other pests (like worms that live on the plant) I dispose of in the toilet.


----------



## Max (Sep 9, 2005)

G - 

Doesn't that shake off some trichs, too?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 9, 2005)

Nope.
I don't thrash them.
Just hard enough to knock off bugs or make them want to 'jump' off.
It's very difficult to shake trichs off a fresh plant.


----------



## Max (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks.  Good to know.


----------

